# amazing dog rescues woman in car crash



## DogManDan (Oct 28, 2013)

what an amazing dog... rescued a woman from a car crash .. dragged her near to the road so people can find her  Simply Amazing

Stray Dog Saves the Life of a Car Accident Victim | Life With Dogs


----------



## JordanWalker (Aug 13, 2013)

Dogs are really amazing and would risk their lives just to rescue or save people. Just like what happened to Kabang, the hero dog of the Philippines. Kabang is a shepherd mix (Aspin) dog that saved two children from a fatal accident but unfortunately, she was severely injured and lost the entire top part of her mouth. But the good news now is that Kabang was operated and is now healthy and is adjusting to her situation.


----------



## buddyrevell (Nov 13, 2013)

That dog is a hero indeed. I was reading more about that story and found out that it actually happened in 2007:

Crash victim says dog saved her life - US news - Wonderful World | NBC News


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2013)

What an amazing dog. Hero is the perfect name for him.


----------



## DogManDan (Oct 28, 2013)

stories like these really makes me think that maybe all dogs are like angels sent by God, not only do they listen to you when your down and can emphatize with you according to a study i read that dogs feel the emotion of their human companion that's why their the best therapy for patients that are sickly


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Aw that made me cry. How lucky the lady was, and the fact the dog has a home.*


----------

